# Orion concept 98.1



## kenn_chan (May 27, 2011)

I recently have had the opportunity to pick up an Orion Concept 98.1 . All it appears to be is a crossover network of some sort. 

Anybody have any info on this? was it just a crossover, or did it come with speakers with it?

kenn


----------



## Frzninvt (Nov 7, 2012)

That crossover unit is designed to work with the Orion 98.1 component speaker set. a/d/s PX tweeters and 2 ohm mid-bass units. Lots of adjustability with that network


----------



## kenn_chan (May 27, 2011)

Frzninvt said:


> That crossover unit is designed to work with the Orion 98.1 component speaker set. a/d/s PX tweeters and 2 ohm mid-bass units. Lots of adjustability with that network


Thanks for the info, the unit is still available on goo parts japan if anybody wants them.

kenn


----------

